# Portfoliodesign: twenty 8



## monoblock (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Da ich mich im Grafikbereich wohlfühle und auch mal was brauche um mich bei Kunden und anderen Künstlern vorstellen zu können bin ich dabei mir ein Portfolio zu bauen, hier ist mein Endergebnis:

http://metoric.de/uploads/aea161b5_v2.png


Ich will das Portfolio komplett mit Flash und XML umsetzten und würde gerne noch ein paar Meinung zum Layout hören, bevor ich mit der "Coderei" anfange. 

mfg
monoblock

P.S: Weltmeister! Wenns schon nicht beim Fußball geklappt hat, dann wenigstens jetzt ;-)


----------



## Gumbo (4. Februar 2007)

Das sieht gut aus! Nur die Schriftfarbe des Inhaltskasten würde ich etwas heller wählen und den Kasten vielleicht etwas größer machen.


----------



## monoblock (4. Februar 2007)

Stimmt die is ein bisschen zu dunkel, je nach Monitoreinstellung etc. Ich werde das gleich mal machen.


----------



## metty (6. Februar 2007)

Hallöchen!

Du schreibst du fühlst dich im Grafikbereich wohl. Sehr schön. Ich kann davon leider nur nichts auf deiner Seite erkennen. Mir persönlich ist es ein wenig langweilig. Wenn ich einen Grafiker suche, dann suche ich jemanden, der kreativ gestalten kann. Deins ist mir "zu" schlicht. Okay, schlicht kann auch kreativ sein. Oder gar seriös. Aber als Grafiker musst du auffallen, dich aus der Menge hervorheben, das geschieht hiermit leider nicht.

Schriftfarbe auf jeden Fall ändern. Ich kanns hier auf meinem (kalibrierten) Monitor echt nur sehr schwer erkennen.

Desweiteren solltest du den aktiven Menupunkt überarbeiten. An der Kante, wo er den Content berührt, trifft ein türkis auf ein blau. Im Grunde genommen der selbe Verlauf wie im Content, aber es sieht meiner Meinung nach doch sehr abgehackt aus. Dreh dort den Verlauf doch einfach mal, oder mach den aktiven Punkt einfarbig.

Probier ein bisschen aus. Spiel mit Formen und Farben, dann klappt das. 
Bitte nicht so lassen! Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## monoblock (7. Februar 2007)

Erstmal danke  Ich weiss deine Kritik sehr zu schätzen und werde es mal in die Tat umsetzen, nur im Moment ruft wieder der Schulaltag und 2 Arbeiten  Werde am Wochenende eine überarbeitet Version hochladen. 

mfg
Dominik


----------

